
Dropbox App Won’t Die - plg
https://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/1151600604227211264
======
gargravarr
Right when I was contemplating actually paying for Dropbox to use it as a
proper cloud backup system and get around the 3-device limit, they pull this
BS. At least it happened before I handed over my card details...

Seriously Dropbox, you used to be the simplest, easiest-to-use cloud-storage
system on the planet. That's all you needed to be. You'll wind up like
Evernote at this rate, destroying your originally exceptional product and your
reputation along with it. Here's to 10 years as a loyal customer, and no more!

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
> At least it happened before I handed over my card details...

> 10 years as a loyal customer, and no more!

So, not a customer?

------
PalmCentro
Lately started using my self hosted NextCloud and it's amazing!

Good bye Dropbox :)

~~~
skinnymuch
I don’t completely get the tweet. Maybe I haven’t been updated to whatever
that is. But for now i much prefer the convenience of Dropbox over doing it on
my own like you’ve done. It’s not even close for me. Just my personal opinion.

~~~
SyneRyder
Looking at other replies to the tweet, the Mac version is randomly launching
itself and making itself the front-most window with focus.

I stopped using the Dropbox app a while back and switched to interfacing with
Dropbox via Mountain Duck instead on Mac & Windows:
[https://mountainduck.io/](https://mountainduck.io/)

